# Sophronitis cernua flava/aurea in bud!



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

Another exciting mini cattleya species in bud. This is the rare yellow form of cernua. Another week to open! The anticipation is killing me .

Grows inside the large warm (19-23C) terrarium, mounted on cork, next to fan. Wet in morning, dry by evening.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 24, 2021)

Can't wait to see it open!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 24, 2021)

Ooops!!!!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 24, 2021)

Very jealous, mine has sent out a flurry of new roots, but not even a new lead yet!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Very jealous, mine has sent out a flurry of new roots, but not even a new lead yet!


Don’t worry! Roots keep them alive! The new growths come all year long... so won’t be long..


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Don’t worry! Roots keep them alive! The new growths come all year long... so won’t be long..


Fingers crossed! Very excited to see what yours looks like! I have a “typical” form that just loves to bloom (twice a year), but I have found this yellow strain, and the super round-flowered Japanese strain to be extremely sensitive to the way I look or breathe in their direction!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Fingers crossed! Very excited to see what yours looks like! I have a “typical” form that just loves to bloom (twice a year), but I have found this yellow strain, and the super round-flowered Japanese strain to be extremely sensitive to the way I look or breathe in their direction!


You know the saying of geishas .... 'just one look'!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 26, 2021)

Almost opening!!! Exciting . Buds are so yellow like daffodils.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 27, 2021)

Ooooo it’s peeking out today!


----------



## tomp (Apr 28, 2021)

Very tantalizing indeed!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

Finally, she has arrived!! 

Very bright canary yellow.

Small and cute at 1.5 cm NS. Maybe still establishing?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2021)

that's a little gem


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2021)

Stunning! 
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2021)

Holy smoke! How did my camera get into Canada!? 
Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful! I am going to show mine your photos, perhaps I can shame it into blooming. Congrats on that bright touch of sunshine!


----------



## orchidmouse (Apr 29, 2021)

BRAVO!!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2021)

Just brilliant!!!can i ask about source?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Just brilliant!!!can i ask about source?


Yes I got from Brazil from a great nursery Orquidário Americana. They export all over the world. Ask for Heloisa.


----------



## abax (May 1, 2021)

So beautifully petite and delicate. I love the bright orange ones, but this is very special. Congratulations!


----------



## Guldal (May 2, 2021)

Lovely, Leslie! What is the cross?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 3, 2021)

Great to have you back Jens.

I don’t see parentage but will inquire from my source.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 29, 2022)

It’s budding again after a long year’s rest lol.

Will post again when fully open. One more flower than last year. Bonus!


----------



## LadySlipper (Sep 29, 2022)

So beautiful!


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2022)

I love seeing mounted orchids! I'm looking for a smallish walker to establish on a mount. I can find five or so growths,
but a two growth plant will best fit on the cork mount I want to use. I want the plant to be well established before
it attempts to bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 30, 2022)

abax said:


> I love seeing mounted orchids! I'm looking for a smallish walker to establish on a mount. I can find five or so growths,
> but a two growth plant will best fit on the cork mount I want to use. I want the plant to be well established before
> it attempts to bloom.


Walkerianas do have long rhizomes so expect about 2 inch between the bulbs (except the 1 inch flowering growths).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 30, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Lovely, Leslie! What is the cross?


Just found out it was a collected plant from a while ago.


----------

